# Forgeworld Renegades Update



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Forge World have released a free downloadable PDF update for their Vraksian renegade army list. The document can be found here


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jackpot. Thanks for the news update


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

looks the same as the one thats been out for a while now, but I hope they get round to adding on stuff, I want nurgle renegades with Zombies damnit.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> looks the same as the one thats been out for a while now, but I hope they get round to adding on stuff, I want nurgle renegades with Zombies damnit.


Why not just use the zombie stats in the apocalypse formation on the gw site as a troop choice?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Catpain Rich said:


> Why not just use the zombie stats in the apocalypse formation on the gw site as a troop choice?


never realised they made one, suitable, but would still be nice if they included them in a list like renegades to solve any arguments or disagreements at including them.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Shouldn't this be where you bash Apocalypse?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont like how the CSM as a elite as lame. Espicialy when they lose Infaltrate with a Rhino.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Isnt it a little bit overpowered?

Ive noticed a few things in there that seem quite overkill for the points....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KingOfCheese said:


> Isnt it a little bit overpowered?
> 
> Ive noticed a few things in there that seem quite overkill for the points....


Games Workshop themselves make overpowered units from time to time so it should be no surprise that the quasi-writers at Forge World do it too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Good points -
Platoon for a command choice.
The random Ld.
Possessed Psykers 
FNP Toughness 5 Berserkers
Salamanders - Overcharged Engines and an Autocannon makes them good for taking on Transports.
Sabres
Executioner Plas Cannon Emplacements
Bombard Artillery Strikes

Bad points
Alpha Legion are poor choices
No Dreadnoughts, despite having a Dreadclaw capable of taking them
Minefields - 50% to just be a dummy?
Sentry Guns
Rabble
Disciples


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> Rabble


how can rabble be bad?, they look fun to me, stick an enforcer in and your laughing, and gives so many cool model opportunities, men running around with shovels and picks.

don't sound bad to me.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the rabble, they are basically the equivalent of conscripts with the addition of a commisar. Cool. Diciples are veterans. no problem there. Alpha legion are basically infiltrated agitators, how do you infiltrate a dread? Personally i think it is the dreadclaw that doesn't belong.


----------

